# wanted s15 conversion kit!!!



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok all yall out there I know someone on here would know where to get a s15 conversion kit for a 90 nissan 240sx. if you know pleasssseeee let me know!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow.. s15 conversion kit for aa 90 240SX.. hmm.. nismogirlie.. if u can wait for a while i can try to contact some of my sources to find it for you.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

http://www.afterdark-tuning.com/engines.html 

S13-S15 Conversion - $3000 – With customizable front bumper - +$200 for Fiberglass Hood, +$400 for Carbon Fiber HOod

We will be offering S15 Silvia conversions for S13s, these will be complete,bolt on kits and all parts are 100% new. Our kits will include all parts needed for the install, included in this package are headlights with brackets and harness, fenders, hood, aftermarket bumper of your choice, and all other miscellaneous hardware such as latches, nuts, bolts and hinges.

Conversion Includes: 
Nissan OEM Headlights 
Headlight Harness 
Headlight Brackets 
West Yokohama Fenders 
Aftermarket Bumper 
Nissan OEM Hood 
Nissan OEM Hood Hinges 
Bumper/Fender Reinforcements 
West Yokohama Signal Lenses 
Cost:
Conversion $3000.00
Installation $400.00

The cost for this swap with installation will be $3400.00. The cost of this conversion alone is $3000.00 + shipping. Shipping will generally be less than 200 dollars anywhere in the continental United States. Shipping to Canada or elsewhere will most likely carry a higher shipping cost. If you have a specific bumper in mind, please give us advance warning so that we can put your kit together as you so desire


S13 to S15 Project from ImportFan 

Necessary Parts for Install..... S15 Bumpers.... Headlights..... Fenders.......


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

^^^ that car looks $$$ except for the wing 

Almost makes me want a 240 now


----------



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

You guys are THE BEST!!!!! *hugz and kisses* I cant wait for u to find some contacts. I'm in no rush really!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

www.extremedimensions.com <----they have one


----------

